
Fighting Theranos Charges, Holmes Blames Advocacy Journalism - ilamont
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-28/fighting-theranos-charges-holmes-blames-advocacy-journalism
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.outline.com/XpHwfh](https://www.outline.com/XpHwfh)

------
ncmncm
If it weren't for those meddling kids, I would've got away with it!

------
cjbenedikt
Why can't people stay on subject

------
blueboo
The cause of my Getting Caught was all the pesky Finding Out

